

Sergey Brin On "To Tell The Truth" from 2000 - joelburget
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5069489869556491312#

======
zacharycohn
That's pretty ridiculous. I loaded it and immediately was surprised, who could
have seen that coming! Google video is still active, wow!

(But also, that was fun to watch.)

